# Phone key unlocks car, but does not start it



## JWM3 (May 11, 2018)

I had wired problem happened twice in the last 4 months since I got my model 3.
I unlock the door with my phone and sit inside of car as usual, screen turns on as well as the driver profile adjustments, all working good, until I flip the drive stick, nothing happened. 
I tried go out of car, lock, unlock again, but it didn't help. Finally, I tried to turn off and turn on the bluetooth of my phone, the car responded and I was able to drive. It is wired since the phone app showing phone key is connected while I'm finding ways to drive my car.
Just want to share this experience in case someone have same problem. 
BTW: my phone is iPhone 8 plus.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

JWM3 said:


> I had wired problem happened twice in the last 4 months since I got my model 3.
> I unlock the door with my phone and sit inside of car as usual, screen turns on as well as the driver profile adjustments, all working good, until I flip the drive stick, nothing happened.
> I tried go out of car, lock, unlock again, but it didn't help. Finally, I tried to turn off and turn on the bluetooth of my phone, the car responded and I was able to drive. It is wired since the phone app showing phone key is connected while I'm finding ways to drive my car.
> Just want to share this experience in case someone have same problem.
> BTW: my phone is iPhone 8 plus.


I just had this happen 2 days ago for the first time. I'm on update 32.2 so maybe it's an issue related to that version?
I entered the car and my screen came on as it normally does, and car was in park and showed the normal P symbol.
I went to shift gear to D and nothing happened, it remained in P. I put it in R and still nothing. I had that sinking feeling as I was on a schedule to go somewhere.
I pressed the accelerator in case it was just the screen issue, but the car itself still didn't move.
I rebooted the car by holding both steering wheel nobs. When it came back still nothing, it remained in Park and didn't shift gears.
I then exited the car and walked away far enough to enable autolock/horn beep.

When I came back, I opened door sat in seat and luckily this time all was fine, car shifted, I drove about 50 miles with no issue. So far so good, but that did worry me.
BTW I have Iphone8 and the phone has been connecting very well (99% of the time)


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Just a PSA, you can “start” the car under controls in the phone app if for some reason the phone key isn’t working but the app is.


----------



## JWM3 (May 11, 2018)

All you need to do is turn your phone's Bluetooth off and on, even though the app tells you there is no problem on the phone key connection. At least this worked in my case.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

JWM3 said:


> All you need to do is turn your phone's Bluetooth off and on, even though the app tells you there is no problem on the phone key connection. At least this worked in my case.


Ok good to know. I was hoping it's just some bluetooth error and not something major, since it was the first time this ever happened to me in 2 months of owning my car. 
I'd hate to have to use the new M3 key fob when it comes out, but I may eventually give in, even though my key card is easy to use by holding my wallet to pillar without having to take out card. 
Thx


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

I've had this happen on rare occasion and usually it has been a case of waiting a few seconds for the car to respond. It seemed like the car took a little longer to fully wake up and allow any drive mode to be engaged. Could be totally different to what you are experiencing but next time give it a minute to respond and see what happens.


----------



## AndrewF (Jul 3, 2018)

This has happened to me 3 times today. Very annoying. Update to 32.2 on Wednesday, and then went on vacation, sadly without my M3. Got back today and took Th car out for a few errands. Happened every time I got in the car to drive. Recognizes the phone well enough to open the doors, but then won't let you drive. Don't understand it. This happened to me a few times on a previous release, but I don't remember which one. Hope they sort it out soon.


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

I've had this happen 3 times since 32.2 and it had never happened prior to this update.


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

Speaking of putting it in drive, mine requires me to push the stalk down twice, then gives me the "auto pilot not ready" error... seems like to go into drive I should just push it down once?

(that's not the actual error but it's something like that...)


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Golden Gate said:


> Speaking of putting it in drive, mine requires me to push the stalk down twice, then gives me the "auto pilot not ready" error... seems like to go into drive I should just push it down once?
> 
> (that's not the actual error but it's something like that...)


This happens to me on occasion also but if I wait for a second after pushing the brake pedal it only takes one push down. It's like the car needs a bit more time between pedal push and asking it to go into gear.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

3V Pilot said:


> This happens to me on occasion also but if I wait for a second after pushing the brake pedal it only takes one push down. It's like the car needs a bit more time between pedal push and asking it to go into gear.


Your note describes what drove me crazy initially and then I noticed this.

When you press the brake pedal for the first time after power up, look at the very top, left side of the Touchscreen. All the icons come on briefly. Like an ICE doing a systems check before you can drive.

Wait for that to clear and its only 1 push down.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

I've had this happen twice and it was fixed both times with a normal reset. Interesting to hear that Bluetooth might also be an issue, will try that if it ever happens again (haven't saw it after the new update).


----------



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

This just happened to me. Of course I had friends with me who were interested in the Model 3. We all got in the car. I tried to put it in drive. Nothing... Stayed in park, didn't ask me to authenticate to drive, just nothing. Tried to reset using the scroll wheels, nothing. Had to ask everyone to get out of the car so it would shut down. We were all standing on the street in the middle of the city looking inside the windows waiting for the screen to turn off. Super embarrassing but once we got back inside everything was fine. I love this car, I just wish when it was going to act up it would wait until I was alone!


----------



## Bama3 (Sep 19, 2018)

Vin said:


> I just had this happen 2 days ago for the first time. I'm on update 32.2 so maybe it's an issue related to that version?
> I entered the car and my screen came on as it normally does, and car was in park and showed the normal P symbol.
> I went to shift gear to D and nothing happened, it remained in P. I put it in R and still nothing. I had that sinking feeling as I was on a schedule to go somewhere.
> I pressed the accelerator in case it was just the screen issue, but the car itself still didn't move.
> ...


----------



## Bama3 (Sep 19, 2018)

Happened to me, too. Supposedly, engineers know and are working on a fix.


----------



## Trebonius (Sep 6, 2018)

Every time I've tried to shift to drive and nothing happened, it's because my foot wasn't on the brake pedal. I'm not saying that's necessarily what's happening here, but most people don't mention whether their foot is on the brake pedal, so it's hard to say.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

if in the wrong place please relocate

here's a new glitch
I use my Iphone 6s+ to unlock the car and that usually works fine however upon entering the car using the phone the car demands the keycard in order to start. 
I find it unusual that the car recognizes the phone to allow entry to the car but it "flakes" out when it needs to recognize the phone in order to start the car.
Ideas?


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Did the Tesla App say Phone Key Connected when you where in the car? Perhaps after you entered you temperately lost Bluetooth?

That is a confusing scenario and a first I'm hearing of it, I generally keep my Key Card in my wallet as a back up. I will make sure I have this on me at all times now just in case, so far I've had no problems using my phone as a key.


----------



## simpsonhomer (Aug 29, 2018)

Workaround: Turn Bluetooth off and then on.

That fixes it 100% of the time for me. Still sucks, though.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

kort677 said:


> if in the wrong place please relocate
> here's a new glitch
> I use my Iphone 6s+ to unlock the car and that usually works fine however upon entering the car using the phone the car demands the keycard in order to start.
> I find it unusual that the car recognizes the phone to allow entry to the car but it "flakes" out when it needs to recognize the phone in order to start the car.
> Ideas?


I've had good results with turning the phone off completely, using the keycard to start the car, then turning on the phone, and re-pairing the phone-as-a-key. It's not permanent, but it works for quite a while.

iOS 12.x seems to have fewer problems like this than previous versions.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

Jay79 said:


> Did the Tesla App say Phone Key Connected when you where in the car? Perhaps after you entered you temperately lost Bluetooth?
> 
> That is a confusing scenario and a first I'm hearing of it, I generally keep my Key Card in my wallet as a back up. I will make sure I have this on me at all times now just in case, so far I've had no problems using my phone as a key.


it's been a regular thing for a couple of days so the idea of temporarily losing the bluetooth isn't really a theory I'd expand on


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

I do have this scenario happen to me, like 1 in 10/15 times.

My main issue lately has been using my Tesla app to wake up the car for preheating or just checking on car. Sometimes it doesn't connect no matter how many tries (i stop at like 5 or 6 tries of closing the app and reopening). I have iphone 8 and it's good with unlocking car door on walkup 99% of the time, but the app lately with V9 44.2 seems to be the issue.
Anyone else have this happen often?


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

I had this problem a while ago and Tesla recommended that I updated the phone app and all was happy in the kingdom. I might work.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

I had this problem just once. Turns out I had shut off the Bluetooth on my phone. Once I turned that back on, everything worked. So this is another point in the "Bluetooth connectivity is the problem" column.


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

Most updated app and version 42.4 on my car, and this is happening very frequently now. Yes, turning bluetooth on and off works, but then the contacts don't load unless I turn contacts on and off so it re-loads them.
Definitely a glitch.


----------



## Retronym (Sep 13, 2017)

You can also work around this by using they keycard to start the car even though the screen isn't asking for the key card.


----------



## masto (Nov 11, 2018)

Now I can give this one a “me too”, too. Happened to me yesterday, everything seemed to working normally, car unlocked, screen turned on, it just stayed in Park and ignored my attempts to shift into D or R. After about 30 seconds of this, I began recording a video to document it, and shortly thereafter it started working.


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

Happened to me today. Fun fact, the card worked to start my car while it was in my wallet! Didn't have to pull it out! Another fun fact, you don't have to leave your card on the console once it starts! Everyone else probably knew the last one except me.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

I too have had this occur on two separate occasions. Both times, I resorted to software reboot to resolve.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Golden Gate said:


> Most updated app and version 42.4 on my car, and this is happening very frequently now. Yes, turning bluetooth on and off works, but then the contacts don't load unless I turn contacts on and off so it re-loads them.
> Definitely a glitch.


What phone do you have?


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

SingleTrackMinded said:


> I too have had this occur on two separate occasions. Both times, I resorted to software reboot to resolve.


What kind of phone do you have? It looks like there are a bunch of people who use their phone to unlock but it won't let them drive.


----------



## roflwaffle (Sep 25, 2017)

When this happens I've always been able to toggle the screen/lock button on my phone or do that and remove it from my pocket to encourage the car to detect it. It's less frequent after I switched my phone from my left pocket to my right pocket.


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

This is starting to be a frequent problem for me, unlocking the doors but not starting the car.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

RUN TM3 said:


> This is starting to be a frequent problem for me, unlocking the doors but not starting the car.


What version and phone? I haven't seen this after version 34 at all (overall it happened to me like twice in 5 months of ownership).

Seems like toggling Bluetooth or a soft reset fixes it for most but if you see this all the time it might be time for a SC call and/or visit.

BTW I'm on Android.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> What kind of phone do you have? It looks like there are a bunch of people who use their phone to unlock but it won't let them drive.


iPhone X. This is happened only twice. Both happened after the 9.0 upgrade.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

There are several different issues here. One is the app talking to the car (waking it up first); one is locking/unlocking; and a third one is getting the car to drive.
The first (the app communicating with the car) does not depend on Bluetooth -- it uses WiFi by preference, LTE if WiFi is not available. In my 6mos with the car, I've rarely seen the wake-up time exceed 30s, but it's often 15-20s -- and my car is on WiFi in the garage with 600MB/s bandwidth to the house router. Once it took over a minute, by which time I had walked into the garage to see what was up... (nothing was up...) I'd say it's just hard to predict how long it takes to wake up.
The second (locking/unlocking by walking to the car or away from the car) is Bluetooth-mediated, as is the third. The two should really not be independent, but there are plenty of reports of people unlocking the car by walking up to it only to find that it will not change the seating setup once they press on the brake or not engage forward or reverse, asking instead for a key card. In that case, the Bluetooth connection is good enough to negotiate unlocking the car, but not starting it, which is odd. It's happened to me 3-4 times; rebooting the car did not help, re-pairing the phone with the car did not help, but removing my phone from the list of keys, then adding it back to the list of keys, did the trick.
As to not locking/unlocking through Bluetooth, there are at least two clear possible sources (I've observed both): (i) your phone went into deep sleep, and waking it up will also make the car unlock (although you may need to walk up to it again) and (ii) the key registration is messed up, as in the previous case of not being to drive, and the remedy is then the same (unregister the phone as key, then re-register it).
(I am mystified by the report of one forum member stating that the car had set up their seat/steering wheel according to profile, but then refused to move -- all other reports I've seen show that the profile settings are tied to driving priviieges, not to locking/unlocking privileges; so that could be another, even rarer, race condition. But I'd expect it would also be fixed by deregistering, then re-registering the phone.)

Since firmware 32.7, it's unclear that any firmware has had specific problems in this area (before 32.7, it was much more haphazard).
But it's also clear that there remain some race conditions under which the car will forget that your phone should be recognized as a key, even though it will list your phone as one.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Bernard said:


> The first (the app communicating with the car) does not depend on Bluetooth -- it uses WiFi by preference, LTE if WiFi is not available. In my 6mos with the car, I've rarely seen the wake-up time exceed 30s, but it's often 15-20s -- and my car is on WiFi in the garage with 600MB/s bandwidth to the house router. Once it took over a minute, by which time I had walked into the garage to see what was up... (nothing was up...) I'd say it's just hard to predict how long it takes to wake up.


I've used both our Model 3's in areas with absolutely no cellular signal and no Wi-Fi. The cars always wake up within one second if you barely depress one of the door handles. This is the most reliable and quickest way to wake the car from it's deepest sleep state. And as long as my phone is in the line of sight to the cars' antennae, the door will unlock at the same time it wakes up. It's all pretty seamless with just the barest of pause.



> The second (locking/unlocking by walking to the car or away from the car) is Bluetooth-mediated, as is the third. The two should really not be independent, but there are plenty of reports of people unlocking the car by walking up to it only to find that it will not change the seating setup once they press on the brake or not engage forward or reverse, asking instead for a key card. In that case, the Bluetooth connection is good enough to negotiate unlocking the car, but not starting it, which is odd.


I've never had the car refuse to start when I had my phone in the passenger cabin. I think the instances when people have experienced this failure mode are probably when the Bluetooth signal from the phone is working when they unlock the door but, for whatever reason, quits working or is blocked when it is time to drive. It could be the moment that the Bluetooth stack is corrupted. If so, rebooting the phone should allow driving as soon as all the phones background services are up and running.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

It seems like the blue tooth signal that detects I’m in the car is much weaker than the one that detects I’m near to open the door. I guess that’s to make sure you are actually in the car. Maybe they must need to increase that range. I don’t see any reason why you should be blocked from driving if you get the door open.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

I don't believe the car not going into gear has anything at all to do with the phones connectivity, that sequence of events had already passed. If not, I would have been presented the message on the screen to place the keycard on the console.


----------



## Kachvartan (Nov 17, 2018)

I had a similar issue the last couple of days. Car unlocks when I grab the door handle with phone (iPhone 6S) on me, so it must be communicating to some degree. Get in the car, screen is on and look like it’s ready to drive. Pull down on the stalk to put into D, but it tells me I need to swipe a key card against the center console. 

I’ve solved for this by just starting the app on my phone. I compulsively shut down apps on my phone, so maybe the culprit is that the app wasn’t running in the background? Anyway, it’s only been a very minor (and rare) inconvenience so far.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

SingleTrackMinded said:


> I don't believe the car not going into gear has anything at all to do with the phones connectivity, that sequence of events had already passed. If not, I would have been presented the message on the screen to place the keycard on the console.


There is a separate security check for both the unlock function and the drive function. If the Bluetooth signal is not present when attempting to drive, you cannot drive (even if the door was unlocked 30 seconds ago). It's possible it uses the same security check if you get in and put it in drive immediately before the security check grows "old", I'm not sure on that point but even a 30 second or less delay will require another Bluetooth signal to allow driving. Simply unlocking the door does not mean anyone can drive it away if the Bluetooth signal is not present.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Kachvartan said:


> I've solved for this by just starting the app on my phone. I compulsively shut down apps on my phone, so maybe the culprit is that the app wasn't running in the background? Anyway, it's only been a very minor (and rare) inconvenience so far.


If the car unlocked using the proximity Bluetooth function from your phone, then the app would have had to have been running. So, either the app or the Bluetooth service was put to sleep between the time you unlocked and tried to drive or the Bluetooth signal was being blocked once you entered the car.

Where exactly is your phone stashed when the car tells you to use the key card to drive?


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

Kachvartan said:


> I had a similar issue the last couple of days. Car unlocks when I grab the door handle with phone (iPhone 6S) on me, so it must be communicating to some degree. Get in the car, screen is on and look like it's ready to drive. Pull down on the stalk to put into D, but it tells me I need to swipe a key card against the center console.
> 
> I've solved for this by just starting the app on my phone. I compulsively shut down apps on my phone, so maybe the culprit is that the app wasn't running in the background? Anyway, it's only been a very minor (and rare) inconvenience so far.


I had this happen a few times a week or two ago. At the time I just used the card to 'start' the car. Ultimately, rebooting my phone seemed to resolve the issue and it hasn't come back since.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> I've used both our Model 3's in areas with absolutely no cellular signal and no Wi-Fi. The cars always wake up within one second if you barely depress one of the door handles. This is the most reliable and quickest way to wake the car from it's deepest sleep state. And as long as my phone is in the line of sight to the cars' antennae, the door will unlock at the same time it wakes up. It's all pretty seamless with just the barest of pause.


Sure, but that's a Bluetooth protocol, not the app -- the app can of course lock/unlock the car (the most painful way to do it), but it's not involved in the walk-up unlock/walk-away lock actions.

The OP was unhappy about the time it took to wake up his car in the app for things like pre-warming the seats from the comfort of his home. That's the app, and that's over WiFi or LTE, not Bluetooth -- and waking up the car that way (until your app display refreshes) can easily take 20s or more.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Kachvartan said:


> I had a similar issue the last couple of days. Car unlocks when I grab the door handle with phone (iPhone 6S) on me, so it must be communicating to some degree. Get in the car, screen is on and look like it's ready to drive. Pull down on the stalk to put into D, but it tells me I need to swipe a key card against the center console.
> 
> I've solved for this by just starting the app on my phone. I compulsively shut down apps on my phone, so maybe the culprit is that the app wasn't running in the background? Anyway, it's only been a very minor (and rare) inconvenience so far.


The app should have nothing to do with this (you do not need to be logged in to your app or have it running, it's the phone that's recognized in a Bluetooth interaction), but perhaps starting the app gets your phone out of some strange state?


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Bernard said:


> Sure, but that's a Bluetooth protocol, not the app -- the app can of course lock/unlock the car (the most painful way to do it), but it's not involved in the walk-up unlock/walk-away lock actions.


To be clear, the app is involved and necessary for the walk-up unlock/walk-away unlock functions. You might not have to manually use the app but it must be running in the background. Without the app walk-up unlock functionality doesn't work.



> The OP was unhappy about the time it took to wake up his car in the app for things like pre-warming the seats from the comfort of his home. That's the app, and that's over WiFi or LTE, not Bluetooth -- and waking up the car that way (until your app display refreshes) can easily take 20s or more.


I know, that's why I pointed out that touching a door handle is the quickest, most reliable way to wake up a car that's in deep sleep.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Bernard said:


> The app should have nothing to do with this (you do not need to be logged in to your app or have it running, it's the phone that's recognized in a Bluetooth interaction), but perhaps starting the app gets your phone out of some strange state?


I think you might be confused about that. The app is most definitely needed for walk-up lock/unlock and you must be logged into your Tesla account as well. We have a different Tesla account for each of our Model 3's and it's necessary for me to log into the correct account before walk-up lock/unlock functions. Without the app, the car instructs to use the key card.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> There is a separate security check for both the unlock function and the drive function. If the Bluetooth signal is not present when attempting to drive, you cannot drive (even if the door was unlocked 30 seconds ago). It's possible it uses the same security check if you get in and put it in drive immediately before the security check grows "old", I'm not sure on that point but even a 30 second or less delay will require another Bluetooth signal to allow driving. Simply unlocking the door does not mean anyone can drive it away if the Bluetooth signal is not present.


If that was the case, in my scenario I would have been presented the message to place the keycard on the console. I did not.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

SingleTrackMinded said:


> If that was the case, in my scenario I would have been presented the message to place the keycard on the console. I did not.


I'm not saying there are no cases in which you cannot enter drive when the Bluetooth signal is present. You must have had an issue unrelated to Bluetooth authentication. I'm saying the car will not let you drive unless there is a unexpired Bluetooth authentication present. Just because the door was unlocked with Bluetooth does not mean that the authentication will still be valid when it's time to drive.

I did a few experiments to test the validity of my understanding. If I use Bluetooth to unlock the door and then immediately turn Bluetooth off on my phone, I can still drive away if I put it in gear within 15 seconds of entering. But, if I wait 20 seconds from unlocking, the authentication expires and it asks for my keycard. So I'm confident my explanation is accurate.

The keycard authentication works similarly. If you enter with the keycard and immediately drive away, it is not necessary to place the keycard on the "hotspot" on the console.


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

This has really gotten to be an annoyance for me. Prior to the software updates, my phone key worked flawlessly. Since then, 50/50. Tried rebooting my phone, rebooting the car, turning bluetooth on and off, and it's still sketchy. I'm going to have to delete my phone and remove the app, then re-add to see whether that works.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

RUN TM3 said:


> This has really gotten to be an annoyance for me. Prior to the software updates, my phone key worked flawlessly. Since then, 50/50. Tried rebooting my phone, rebooting the car, turning bluetooth on and off, and it's still sketchy. I'm going to have to delete my phone and remove the app, then re-add to see whether that works.


What updates are you thinking caused your problems? We have gone through a number of Tesla software updates with no change to the 100% functionality of proximity lock/unlock. Both my wife and I are currently on 46.2.


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm on 42.3. I don't know if it is the update itself, or the act of updating the software, or something else. I didn't notice any real difference after the update, but the frequency of my phone key not working has increased since the update to the point now where as often as not my phone won't work for me. I'll just do a delete/re-connect tonight or tomorrow and see how that goes.


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

Come to think of it, it might have started getting glitchy on me after I updated my phone app to version 3.7. I'm on a Samsung S8+.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

RUN TM3 said:


> Come to think of it, it might have started getting glitchy on me after I updated my phone app to version 3.7. I'm on a Samsung S8+.


We're still on phone app 3.6.1 so I can't speak to that. But it makes me not want to upgrade yet since I don't want to jinx the 100% reliability.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> I did a few experiments to test the validity of my understanding. If I use Bluetooth to unlock the door and then immediately turn Bluetooth off on my phone, I can still drive away if I put it in gear within 15 seconds of entering. But, if I wait 20 seconds from unlocking, the authentication expires and it asks for my keycard. So I'm confident my explanation is accurate.


Except that it has nothing to do with the scenario for which i posted. You are describing how you believe the blue tooth integration works, which frankly, I am not arguing with.

In other news, my car was updated to 2018.46.2 tonight, so maybe this bug will have been resolved.


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

I got 46.2 yesterday also. After installing it, no change. So, I uninstalled the app, disconnected my phone from my car, rebooted the car system, rebooted my phone, and reconnected my phone key. So far it's working.


----------



## Sooozl (Nov 24, 2021)

Same thing just happened to me today using 6s+. I went into Controls, Locks and found I had 2 phone keys listed. I deleted a previous phone key and it seemed to fix the problem!


Bernard said:


> The app should have nothing to do with this (you do not need to be logged in to your app or have it running, it's the phone that's recognized in a Bluetooth interaction), but perhaps starting the app gets your phone out of some strange state?


----------

